# Computer speaker build (quality, yet cheap) help



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is what I have:

Amazon.com: Eagle Tech ET-AR504LR-BK 2.1 Soundstage Speakers with Subwoofer & Remote: Electronics

Subs response is crappy on the lower end. So I'm thinking of taking on a low end, quality budget build. The idea is to use at least the towers which have:

Total RMS Power: 35 Watts
-Satellites: 10 Watts RMS x 2 (into 4 ohms, @<=1% THD)
-Subwoofer: 15 Watts RMS x 2 (into 4 ohms, @<=1% THD)
Total Peak Power: 70 Watts
Frequency Response: 20Hz to 20kHz
Drivers:
-Satellites: Dual 3-inch midrange and 1-inch tweeter with solid wood enclosure
-Subwoofer: 5.25”-inch driver with solid wood enclosure
Speaker Dimension:
-Satellites: 4.33" x 9.65" x 4.77"
-Subwoofer: 6.7" x 11.03" x 10.25"


I'm looking more at correcting the low end over the high end as the satellites do sound really good, keeping in mind these are computer speakers... The towers are RCA type connections and I'm not looking to keep the stock amplifier as I'm pretty sure its about to crap out...


I'm trying to keep this a low end budget so I would say no more then $100-$150... Looking at building a new enclosure for the sub and amp... Nothing more then an 8"... Would like it to play decently low 25-30 hz

Maybe doing a t-line for a 6.5" if I could find one to play decently low without much problem... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dayton has a 2.1 amplifier, but I believe it has a built-in crossover around 140Hz. 

Puts out decent power though, and is an all-in-one solution for under $100.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

chithead said:


> Dayton has a 2.1 amplifier, but I believe it has a built-in crossover around 140Hz.
> 
> Puts out decent power though, and is an all-in-one solution for under $100.


Dayton Audio MCA2250E 2.1 Channel Class D Amplifier 300-771


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's it ^^^ Not sure that crossover frequency would work for you, but it's one of the few all-in-one solutions I've been able to find.


----------

